
When I work with legacy projects - Noaal
https://krzysztofzuraw.com/blog/2018/legacy-projects.html
======
ogdoad
The "article" is pointless, the guy just vents a bit, missing any opportunity
to give any technical insight on what that legacy project is about, or offer
anything substantial other than positive affirmations directed to himself.

